# I hate the news when it comes to video game news..



## -Aaron (Mar 7, 2009)

*This* is the most biased thing I have ever seen in my life.<small>
Warning: It's 40 minutes long.</small>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2009)

OF course. Leave it to the serious addicts to ruin our image.


----------



## Joe (Mar 7, 2009)

Mind if I ask what's biast?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask what's biast?


They probably take their time to bash the gaming industry amongst other things.


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty full-on.  The media is full of crap anyway.


----------



## Earth (Mar 7, 2009)

O_O shocking...


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask what's biast?


Here's what Wiki says.




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The term biased is used to describe an action, judgment, or other outcome influenced by a prejudged perspective



Basically, one-sided opinions.


----------



## John102 (Mar 7, 2009)

gah, it's horrible when people do stuff like that, and then make the whole gaming industry look bad.....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 7, 2009)

There's something wrong with that kid.

/thread


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

Now, someone edit the forst minute to show the types of games that kid should be playing, AC, wii sports etc. not whatever the gun thing was... (im only 20 seconds into it)


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Woooowww....

ONE ******** kid couldn't live without Xbox, so he ran away and killed himself....

I mean that's sad, but COME ON!

It's his/parents' fault. <_<


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Woooowww....

ONE ******** kid couldn't live without Xbox, so he ran away and killed himself....

I mean that's sad, but COME ON!

It's his/parents' fault. <_<[/quote]Yeah, not microsofts  <_<


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 7, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Now, someone edit the forst minute to show the types of games that kid should be playing, AC, wii sports etc. not whatever the gun thing was... (im only 20 seconds into it)


Yea, honestly, I blame the parents for not reading the ESRB warning.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

I personally thought the vid would've been about a kid addicted to gun games who bought snipers and played in RL with his friends. xDD

They didn't respawn. :O


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

But really guys, SUICIDE???

Thats not on, I mean completely ott


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 7, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Woooowww....

ONE ******** kid couldn't live without Xbox, so he ran away and killed himself....

I mean that's sad, but COME ON!

It's his/parents' fault. <_<[/quote]Exactly.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 7, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Now, someone edit the forst minute to show the types of games that kid should be playing, AC, wii sports etc. not whatever the gun thing was... (im only 20 seconds into it)


Exactly.

They were implying that every teenage gamer plays violent shooters, talks like crap and wants to be pro.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it BISH!!!, now lets go KICK SOME ASS on cod5, so we can be NUMBER ONE!!! WOO!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 7, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

It was CoD4 and Halo 3


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the point... but w/e


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 7, 2009)

1 person out of over 6 billion people in Earth. They decide to blame the gaming industry, who the heck plays that much anyway?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 7, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I don't even own an Xbox anyway, and the only shooter I've ever played was Metroid Prime Corruption (if you can call it a shooter)


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same ^_^ 
Must finish that


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, the only home console I have is a Wii. The highest rating I have is T, and I hate shooting games (I think they have no substance), so how could this even apply to me?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 7, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> 1 person out of over 6 billion people in Earth. They decide to blame the gaming industry, who the heck plays that much anyway?


That's the problem with society.

You judge something on the 1 extreme person you hear about.

Not on the 6 billion normal people you don't hear about.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the only home console I have is a Wii. The highest rating I have is T, and I hate shooting games (I think they have no substance), so how could this even apply to me?


Well, that depends, did you kill yourself after losing a race on mkw??


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

<_<

Shooting games are fun!

But  have no XBox.

And there is a VERY RARE shooter for the Wii. At least I think it is because noone I've EVER talked to has heard of it.

It's called Redsteel. It's fun! It takes full advantagce of the wii's movement.

1 player is actually very challenging and 2-4p PWNZ!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2009)

[quote="Toon]<_<

Shooting games are fun!

But  have no XBox.

And there is a VERY RARE shooter for the Wii. At least I think it is because noone I've EVER talked to has heard of it.

It's called Redsteel. It's fun! It takes full advantagce of the wii's movement.

1 player is actually very challenging and 2-4p PWNZ!![/quote]It's not rare. It's just old.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]<_<
> 
> Shooting games are fun!
> 
> ...


It's not rare. It's just old. [/quote]Yeah. I've heard of it, just never bought it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none of that was biased! 
but it was sad how ubsessed that one kid was with video games
but do they really know if that was the actual reason that he left? how do they know it wasnt something else just because they took his x box away doesnt mean that htat was the reason you know?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 7, 2009)

Biased? This is what I call biased.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 7, 2009)

Uhm, no one cares.

It's just a game.
Just turn it off.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 7, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> There's something wrong with that kid.
> 
> /thread


I agree


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I've heard of it, just never bought it.[/quote]It's really fun.

@ bad it doesn't have Wifi. >_<

But back on topic:

It's not the game undustry's fault that kid did that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

This is why kids who are like this should play Mario like they did in the 80s.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Biased? This is what I call biased.


No, it's not.

Just shut up. Find one decent review of Sonic and the Black Knight. I dare you to.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They even said that they only played the game for two hours. You can't review a game after playing it for only two hours. And they left out a lot of things in the game. You haven't even played it, so _you_ can just shut up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably didn't play it longer because they couldn't take it anymore. If a game just outright sucks, you can't force yourself to continue playing it just to review it all. That's like forcing someone to eat something they're allergic to.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom, you can't really trust reviews, the way I see it, if you've never played it you can't say if it's bad or good.


----------



## StbAn (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW, long video


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

uh-oh, there's my future LOL


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> uh-oh, there's my future LOL


*pimp slap*


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> uh-oh, there's my future LOL


*pimp slap*[/quote]pretty funny actually, I'm starting to ignore my friends and stuff because of it


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, *you haven't played it, so you can't judge it.* It's a great game. Nothing wrong about it.


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic sucks, get over it


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your opinion, not a fact. I love Sonic games. They have everything I like in a game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I can, though my evidence to back up my reasons as to why the game sucks will be severely lacking. If you actually wanna prove me wrong, give me a list of reasons as to why it's better than Secret Rings, Sonic 06, and Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my opinion? its like EVERY gamer, go find a review that likes that stupid game


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic Unleashed was actually good, well the daytime stages were.


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Failhog is hogging all the fail


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about it. Werehog and Flight levels just plain stunk.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not watching this whole thing, but yeah, that's a little insane.

They took away his Xbox. 

Haha, yeah, _that's_ why he ran away. That single thing alone.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

COD4 isn't even that good!


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I'm not watching this whole thing, but yeah, that's a little insane.
> 
> They took away his Xbox.
> 
> Haha, yeah, _that's_ why he ran away. That single thing alone.


he probably was depressed from not getting enough sleep or food or something

(i know i am, 12:30 AM and still posting)


----------



## Grawr (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...That's not at all where I was going with that. 

But, alright. Sure. Whatever.


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, but that was probably part of it


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I'm not watching this whole thing, but yeah, that's a little insane.
> 
> They took away his Xbox.
> 
> Haha, yeah, _that's_ why he ran away. That single thing alone.


No he was climbing ranks and wad high up, then they took away his xbox and his rank started decreasing.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> COD4 isn't even that good!


*double pimp slap*

Yes it is...


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
			
		

> COD4 isn't even that good!


*double pimp slap*

Yes it is...[/quote]I mean, yeah, its better than Nintendo games, but games like GoW, MGS, Resistance, and Killzone 2 destroy COD in general.

COD5 on PS3 is a whole other story..


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, yeah, its better than Nintendo games, but games like GoW, MGS, Resistance, and Killzone 2 destroy COD in general.

COD5 on PS3 is a whole other story..[/quote]<_<

*TRIPLE pimp slap x5*

NOTHING beats Nintendo's originality.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, yeah, its better than Nintendo games, but games like GoW, MGS, Resistance, and Killzone 2 destroy COD in general.

COD5 on PS3 is a whole other story..[/quote]<_<

*TRIPLE pimp slap x5*

NOTHING beats Nintendo's originality.[/quote]Yeah, nothing except the PS3 and some Xbox games.

The only good games from Nintendo are SSB series and F-Zero series.

And do you even know what a pimp slap is? The true meaning?


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, yeah, its better than Nintendo games, but games like GoW, MGS, Resistance, and Killzone 2 destroy COD in general.

COD5 on PS3 is a whole other story..[/quote]<_<

*TRIPLE pimp slap x5*

EVERYTHING beats Nintendo's originality.[/quote]fix'd fo phreeeeeee


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<

*TRIPLE pimp slap x5*

EVERYTHING beats Nintendo's originality.[/quote]fix'd fo phreeeeeee[/quote]This.

Nintendo has almost nothing going for them right now except casuals going in for the mini-games.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<

*TRIPLE pimp slap x5*

EVERYTHING beats Nintendo's originality.[/quote]fix'd fo phreeeeeee[/quote]O_O

1- LAWLZ.
2- If you get tired of gun games (eventually) then what will you play?
Yes Tom I know this. But overall including the past, nintendo did the best. IMO.

GABBEHZZ!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<

*TRIPLE pimp slap x5*

EVERYTHING beats Nintendo's originality.[/quote]fix'd fo phreeeeeee[/quote]O_O

1- LAWLZ.
2- If you get tired of gun games (eventually) then what will you play?[/quote]A racing games. A adventure game. A RPG. Do you see where I'm going with this?

Mirror's Edge, Burnout Paradise, Final Fantasy, etc.

Edit: Toon, the past is the past.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<

*TRIPLE pimp slap x5*

NOTHING beats Nintendo's originality.[/quote]Yeah, nothing except the PS3 and some Xbox games.

The only good games from Nintendo are SSB series and F-Zero series.

And do you even know what a pimp slap is? The true meaning?[/quote]Maybe to you, but i'll prefer Nintendo over all companies until Zelda and Mario end.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

I love how vid makes videogame players look horrible.>.<
I mean, seriously. It's making video games look like demons. That kid that ran away was stupid.. weird too. And they shouldnt have just blamed it all on video games. Grr.

Yet, I found it a little funny oh dramatic they made it.. xDD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, nothing except the PS3 and some Xbox games.

The only good games from Nintendo are SSB series and F-Zero series.

And do you even know what a pimp slap is? The true meaning?[/quote]Maybe to you, but i'll prefer Nintendo over all companies until Zelda and Mario end.[/quote]This.
And that. GABBEH!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, nothing except the PS3 and some Xbox games.

The only good games from Nintendo are SSB series and F-Zero series.

And do you even know what a pimp slap is? The true meaning?[/quote]Maybe to you, but i'll prefer Nintendo over all companies until Zelda and Mario end.[/quote]Which should be with the new games.

I mean, did anyone notice how easy Twilight Princess and Phantom Hourglass was?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which should be with the new games.

I mean, did anyone notice how easy Twilight Princess and Phantom Hourglass was?[/quote]EASY?

Who cares?

THere were hordes of enemies, a lot more than OoT, gr8 graphics, and the controls rocked.

Phantom Hourglass was good for the celldhading and the DS style..


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, nothing except the PS3 and some Xbox games.

The only good games from Nintendo are SSB series and F-Zero series.

And do you even know what a pimp slap is? The true meaning?[/quote]Maybe to you, but i'll prefer Nintendo over all companies until Zelda and Mario end.[/quote]Um, HELLO

Zelda and Mario has been dead since Mario Sunshine and Twilight Princess.

@Toonlinksmaster: Youre obviously another one of those casual Nintendo fanboys who hasn't played one Nintendo retro game. You're just saying these things to make yourself look smart.


----------



## John102 (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I love how vid makes videogame players look horrible.>.<
> I mean, seriously. It's making video games look like demons. That kid that ran away was stupid.. weird too. And they shouldnt have just blamed it all on video games. Grr.
> 
> Yet, I found it a little funny oh dramatic they made it.. xDD


the parents are the ones to blame.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, HELLO

Zelda and Mario has been dead since Mario Sunshine and Twilight Princess.

@Toon]1- I've played many.
2- Whatever QNT3N, hate me if you wish. <_< 
3- NO, I'm not smart!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which should be with the new games.

I mean, did anyone notice how easy Twilight Princess and Phantom Hourglass was?[/quote]I've already noted that they are easy multiple times, but Nintendo isn't as dumb as SEGA they'll figure out how to make epic games again.


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, you shouldn't separate  geeks and there games.


those morons


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. Stupid parents. 

Im still watching the vid and im like cracking up!
This makes Call of Duty sound like a demon game xD
I <33 call of duty


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which should be with the new games.

I mean, did anyone notice how easy Twilight Princess and Phantom Hourglass was?[/quote]EASY?

Who cares?

THere were hordes of enemies, a lot more than OoT, gr8 graphics, and the controls rocked.

Phantom Hourglass was good for the celldhading and the DS style..[/quote]Hordes? I found OoT more challenging than this. I never encountered any "hordes". |:


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

I find it funny that there are so many Nintendo haters on an ANIMAL CROSSING forum... Seriously, GTFO.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.

Back on topic!

It's crazy how good that kid was, righht?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already noted that they are easy multiple times, but Nintendo isn't as dumb as SEGA they'll figure out how to make epic games again.[/quote]IF they actually begin listening to the consumers again. They seem to be ignoring the "hardcore" crowd lately.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.

Back on topic!

It's crazy how good that kid was, righht?[/quote]I find this funny xD
I mean.. it's like serious. but hilarious listening to how evil they think video games are xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ALSO agree, but I'll take Zelda and Mario over COD and Halo any day.


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I find it funny that there are so many Nintendo haters on an ANIMAL CROSSING forum... Seriously, GTFO.


really? i find it funny there so many people with bad taste


coughYOUcough


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I find it funny that there are so many Nintendo haters on an ANIMAL CROSSING forum... Seriously, GTFO.


New Nintendo Haters. I like Nintendo's older games and very few of the new ones. 

And you first madam.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I find it funny that there are so many Nintendo haters on an ANIMAL CROSSING forum... Seriously, GTFO.


Animal Crossing GC-WW really were the only praise worthy AC games.

Honestly, I joined for the Wild World wifi. I traded in City Folk, and I'm never touching AC Again.

Also, notice how this whole forum isn't dedicated to animal crossing.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in the event that Nintendo never figures it out i'll remain a fan of old nintendo and move on to microsoft.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're all going to  make this a flame war soon if you don't stop.
Let's stick to the topic, m'kay?


Who thinks they could beat that kid in COD??


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i meant to say


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

lol. My mom walked downstairs and called me a computer/video game addict. [in a joking way]
And threatened to take them away from me.

So I showed her the beginning of the vid and told her im going to run away and never come home xD

lololol.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> lol. My mom walked downstairs and called me a computer/video game addict. [in a joking way]
> And threatened to take them away from me.
> 
> So I showed her the beginning of the vid and told her im going to run away and never come home xD
> ...


O_O.....










<small>Emo....</small>


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 8, 2009)

What ******


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> lol. My mom walked downstairs and called me a computer/video game addict. [in a joking way]
> And threatened to take them away from me.
> 
> So I showed her the beginning of the vid and told her im going to run away and never come home xD
> ...


O_O.....










<small>Emo....</small>[/quote]Shuddup.

Im not emo. WTH how do I seem emo xD
Look at the avi! Do i LOOK emo!?


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes XD


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shuddup.

Im not emo. WTH how do I seem emo xD
Look at the avi! Do i LOOK emo!?[/quote]black and white = emo/goth's favorite color


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ALSO agree, but I'll take Zelda and Mario over COD and Halo any day.[/quote]Obviously.

You're one of them.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shuddup.

Im not emo. WTH how do I seem emo xD
Look at the avi! Do i LOOK emo!?[/quote]*nods in approval, then thinks of a way to get out of awkward conversation.* QNT3N I'm not going to bother to answer because you'll argue.

BACK 2 TOPIC: Nobody here could beat that kid huh?


----------



## John102 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but there are SOOOOOOO many pokemon lover out there. Nintendo would be fine with just those pokemon games out.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

shinobibeat said:
			
		

> Yes XD


Shuddup xP

@Horus- Just b/c it's black & white doesnt mean im emo xP

Trust me.. im teh farthest thing from emo xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shuddup.

Im not emo. WTH how do I seem emo xD
Look at the avi! Do i LOOK emo!?[/quote]*nods in approval, then thinks of a way to get out of awkward conversation.* QNT3N I'm not going to bother to answer because you'll argue.

BACK 2 TOPIC: Nobody here could beat that kid huh?[/quote]Maybe. What was his rank?


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> shinobibeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure it does


life is a dark abyss remember?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> shinobibeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. I believe you.















<small>Did you know that emos go xD a lot?</small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon will most likely die after platinum.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it doesnt xP

Life is a happy skip-through-the-meadow kind of land.
[^jkjk]

Edit: @Toon: Shuddup


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks into future at 5th generation*

Nope.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> shinobibeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. I believe you.















<small>Did you know that emos go xD a lot?</small>[/quote]So you're emo?


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the joking part implies your an emo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 5th generation is a myth, Nintendo has run out of ideas for Pokemon.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darnn. Im not emo 
and thats that.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're emo?[/quote]Haha.

That was so funny I remembered to ignore you.
<small>Maybe..</small>
Bai all.

Can YOU beat that kid, QNT3N?


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 8, 2009)

O_O Emos go XD alot?
I must be emo then X_X


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks again*

myth = truth


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone find the lady's voice in the vid annoying?
lolol I DO!


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're emo?[/quote]Haha.

That was so funny I remembered to ignore you.

Bai all.

Can YOU beat that kid, QNT3N?[/quote]Haha, that didn't make any sense, whatsoever.

I don't know, if its on PS3, then yes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon 5th generation:
Ralkamonopojo region dex
1. Slimolomo
2. Awaz
That's all! Can you catch em' all!?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Does anyone find the lady's voice in the vid annoying?
> lolol I DO!


I know right?

@ QNT3N: Haha, I forgot what I was laughing at. X_X

@ Mega: I can't DO IT!


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Does anyone find the lady's voice in the vid annoying?
> lolol I DO!


Hmmmm *rewatches Vid*
OM*G MY EARS R BLEEDN!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 8, 2009)

shinobibeat said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. She's soo monotoned and annoying. She needs to.. nvm xD


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo will milk it for everything it's worth 

besides they're Japanese, they'll think of something


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They already did, it's name is Awaz the pokemon grim reaper, all of his attacks 1 hit KO any pokemon!


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your delusional now go to bed, i am <_<


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 8, 2009)

@Megaman: @_@


----------

